# Idea For Rev Hang Fix



## Zealot (Sep 27, 2015)

Came across a post regarding the Kia Spectra which had some rev hang issues, and the guy made a block off plate for the idle control valve, which seems to have fixed his problem. 

I'd be curious how this might work on our car. Does that valve play a big part when you're off the gas with the clutch in? I don't fully understand how it fixed the issue, but perhaps a more technically inclined/knowledgeable person could ponder this.

http://www.kia-forums.com/cerato-20...hanging-revs-fix.html#/topics/38956?_k=qjgisg


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

All controlled by the electronic throttle body. No IAC.


----------



## Zealot (Sep 27, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> All controlled by the electronic throttle body. No IAC.


Shoot.


----------



## Zealot (Sep 27, 2015)

This makes me wonder if we could somehow install a controller that limits air into the engine during off the gas times.

Like, when you go to shift and let off the gas, it only allows enough air in for idle, and when you push the pedal again whilst clutching out, it opens and let's the engine hold the revs. Would be stupidly complicated though.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It could be done with a tune I believe. 

Installing a lighter flywheel or simply turning on the ac would also probably have the desired effect.

I guess I've just gotten used to it. The only time it really bothers me is when I stomp on it in 2nd to change lanes and then have to clutch in and slow down again.


----------



## aquasurf (Apr 4, 2015)

Zealot said:


> This makes me wonder if we could somehow install a controller that limits air into the engine during off the gas times.
> 
> Like, when you go to shift and let off the gas, it only allows enough air in for idle, and when you push the pedal again whilst clutching out, it opens and let's the engine hold the revs. Would be stupidly complicated though.


If you read my post #99 of 04-05-2015 in the thread Removing Programmed Rev hang - ECO MT and follow its link, you would see I did something similar in several cars (no Cruise as yet, as I do not own one) and it worked beautifully.


----------

